# 14 with Kidney failure, what to do..



## kdb1020 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, This is my first post here and I would like some of your opinions. My 14 GR, Shane, has been fairly healthy most of his life. Last month he went for his checkup, and bloodwork was done, and it showed increased liver and panceatic enzymes. Also BUN up...

Shane was having accidents in the house, which he never did before, drinking a lot more, and losing weight. Vet put him on Flagyl for bowels, and Reglan for Nausea, and told me to stop the vetprofen for his arthritis.

Took him back to the vet Friday for more bloodwork. Lab work is all elevated and his kidneys aren't working right. He's not eating well at all, dosen't like the KD food from the vet. Vet suggested dialysis, possibly 3-4 days a week.

I guess my question is have any of you had success with a senior doing well on dialysis? If it is going to give him a few months, I don't know if I can put him through that. I'd have to drag him out everyday, or do it myself at home. I did this with a cat of mine and it made us both miserable.

I hate this, had this furball since he's been 12 weeks old.As I type this, he is lying beside a treat not eating it, normally he would have gobbled it down 

Thanks for any advice...I have a 7 year old golden named Gracie that's going to miss him terribly.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry Shane and you are going through this. I have no real advise to offer just wanted to let you know Shane is in my thoughts and whatever you decide, is the right choice for both of you.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I have always been the type to fight for my dogs if there was at all a glimmer of hope that they'd live normally again. If my boy was going to suffer for 6 months simply for the end to be the same.... I'd do without the suffering.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Shane is going through this. I have no advice only to say you'll know what the right thing is.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

14 years. how wonderful that you and shane had made it this far. i would consider the cost vs how much longer he could live with it vs suffering. you know shane, and you know what he can handle. you will do what is best for him. in the end there are things that we unfortunately can't fix. proceed without selfishness, and remember that shane has given you all the love that he could of, and that you have done all you could of for him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you are going through a tough time with Shane. I know that you will do whatever us best for him out of love. We are all here for you to help you through this difficult time. In my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that you had to find us due to the bad news about Shane. You have been very blessed to have him for 14 years, that is a long age for a golden. Did the vet say Shane is in actual kidney failure or is it something else that might might improve? If it was me and I knew that it was something that would not improve and he would fight doing each time, I think you know my answer. It is so hard to knw the right answer but if you lay down on the ground with him and look into his eyes, you will get your answer. Shane will let you know that it is time. Someone here told me one time, "I would rather let him go one day to soon then to let him go one day too late." Do you know what I mean? 

My heart goes out to you in knowing what you are going thru. I went thru it with my Beau. It is always hard to let them go when you love them so much.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. This is the hardest decision to make, especially with Gracie to think about. When there's no wag left in the tail, I think it's time. But only you can know for sure. When our Polly couldn't get up but could still thump the floor, I helped her up. When there was no thump, I let her go. Sending you (((((((hugs))))))) and keeping you all in my prayers. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had this scenario with both a 17 year old dog and an 8 year old cat. It is probably not going to be what you want to hear. 

The my dog Cubby, I did not make the decision to let him to the bridge for about a week, while he was at the vets getting fluids and retesting to see if his numbers got better. I have always felt guilty that I held on too long with him.

A few years later, I was in the same place for my cat Corduroy. At that time they said I could do the dialysis myself, which was very cheap if I remember correctly and give him maybe another few weeks to a few months. They told me it would be hard to get him to eat, and I would probably need to force feed him. Even though he was so young, I made the decision to let him go. At that point in my life, I had a toddler and an infant, working full time and personally did not think I could handle the care he would need or the emotion of worrying about him constantly. Also, if I was extending his life, I did not want him feeling sick during that time. - and of course I have always felt guilty for that decision too.

In these scenarios, I have always asked the vet - if it were your dog, what would you do? They really cannot "tell" you what to do, but mine have been honest enough with what they would do if it were their pet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are faced with this decision. It's hard, and only you can decide if his quality of life is good, and he still wants to be with you. They do let us know when it's time, look him in the eyes and ask him, he will tell you.

It's been said it's better to let them go a day too soon, than a day too late.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

One of my granddogs had kidney failure; I spent much of two weeks trying to get him to eat by making yummy homemade treats. Kidney failure usually makes a dog feel really rotten, nauseous and with no energy. In retrospect, everyone involved in his care would have stopped trying to convince Emerson to stay much sooner. My personal convenant with my dogs is that I won't allow them a moment's suffering if I can possibly help it. The beauty and the tragedy of pet ownership is we have the ability to end their pain when it's time to do so. Only you can determine when that time should be. I'm so sorry that your old boy is coming to the end of his earthly journey....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

14 years is a really, really good run for a Golden (average age is 10.5). If this is geriatric kidney failure, the best you can do is make him comfortable and let him go before he suffers too much.

I'm so, so sorry to hear you're faced with this, and I commend you for shepherding an old boy through a long and wonderful life.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with many here, you'll know when the time is right.....enjoy each moment you have left and treaure the hours. My first dog (I got when I was 16 and put her down when I was 27) had bone cancer.....one of the toughest things I've done was put her down when it was time......they do let you know. I am wiping away tears thinking of that day, even though it's been 20 years. They take a piece of our heart with them, but leave of piece of theirs with us. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time. Bless you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

GoldenMum said:


> I agree with many here, you'll know when the time is right.....enjoy each moment you have left and treaure the hours. My first dog (I got when I was 16 and put her down when I was 27) had bone cancer.....one of the toughest things I've done was put her down when it was time......they do let you know. *I am wiping away tears thinking of that day, even though it's been 20 years. They take a piece of our heart with them, but leave of piece of theirs with us. My thoughts and prayers are with you in this difficult time. Bless you*!


This is so true. I am crying reading this thinking of my Beau dude. Sometimes I think I waited to long with him and to this day I feel guilt. There were days he woke up with a big smile and I thought not today but then other days he just seemed to struggle getting around and with his seizures it was so hard. But I think he was happy that last day. And he had a smile at the vet, he loved Dr Mike and the girls. They do take a piece of your heart but they give your theirs so the tradeoff is worth it.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My first golden, Casey, had renal disease. He lived an incredible 18 months after diagnosis. He refused the KD diet, so my vet gave me a recipe for a home-cooked, low-protein diet for him. It was rice, ground turkey, vegetables and seasoning. He loved it. He also got subcutaneous fluids at home (initially weekly I think, and more frequently as time passed). He would fall asleep while getting his fluids, so it didn't bother him at all. He also got a daily pill called calcitriol. Dialysis was never mentioned.

At Shane's age, dialysis several times a week might be too much stress. Did you vet tell you how long each treatment will take? My understanding that in humans at least, dialysis is pretty lengthy. 

You have a tough decision to make. Perhaps talk to your vet about other, less invasive, alternatives. You don't want to put Shane through dialysis if all it will do is keep him alive at the cost of his quality of life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your dear pup. I agree with the people who say that you will know when the time is right and what your heart tells you is right for him. 
We just went through a similar situation with our Selka who had bone cancer. I just looked into his eyes and knew what he wanted. He needed to go with dignity and in his time, not my time.


----------



## kdb1020 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind & quick replies. I didn't mean actual dialysis, but subQ fluids that I could do at home or the vet could do at his office, which is like 10 minutes or so each visit.

I offered Shane many food choices today, only thing so far he would take is a beef hotdog. Making a chicken for dinner, I'll see how he likes that.

I called our vet today to get his opinion of what he would do, but I don't think he wanted to say in case it dosen't work out , and I understand. He wants me to keep Shane there for next 3 days for IV fluids and too flush out the toxins, but I do not want to leave him there for 3 nights. Next option is the fluids every other day and recheck his blood work in a few weeks, only other choice is to let him go....I wish I didn't have to make the choice, but I'm going to have to soon. I think vet said his BUN was over 100. Vet said these fluids may work or may not...The costs is only 10 bucks each trip X 3-4 treatments a week to start, so money isn't the issue...

I will check back here in the morning when I get off work, Again thank you all for your help.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Both of my shelties (14-1/2 and 15-1/2 brothers) ultimately succumbed to kidney failure. The fluids help (I didn't leave mine over night either as it would have just put more stress on them but took them in the morning for several days in a row) and the other thing I used was a product known as Azodyl along with Epakatin. Not all vets are on board with Azodyl--I had one that wouldn't consider it and another who said he had had some success with it. JC lived for approximately a year after initial diagnosis and Sam for approximately 9 more months. Stress seemed to trigger the "down days". 

_Renal failure is a common problem in companion animals. Kidney disease is a leading cause of death in dogs and cats. Azodyl is a breakthrough in veterinary product that prevents further kidney damage in dogs and cats by providing natural Enteric Dialysis through the use of beneficial bacteria that support kidney function. It also effectively helps to slow down uremic toxin buildup._

_Breakthrough bacterial product for the reduction of azotemia in dogs and cats. _
_Patented formulation of naturally-occurring beneficial bacteria that metabolize and flush out uremic toxins that have diffused into the bowel. _
_The product of choice at the first signs of azotemia in cases of acute or chronic kidney disease. _
_Supports kidney function by providing natural Enteric Dialysis®. Slows down uremic toxin buildup in the blood and helps prevent further kidney damage. _
_Can be used with other treatments and/or products, such as Epakitin. _

While my vet wanted both on the KD, neither would eat it or even their kibble so basically I fed them whatever they would eat--chicken, steak, fish, hamburger, tripe, yogurt--anything that would get some nuitrition and calories into them. When they stopped eating and kept giving me that look like "mom, I don't feel good, help me" I made the decision to let them go. Both times it was hard because they seemed to have good days and then bad days and I second-guessed myself alot, but in the end it was all about the quality of their lives.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

kdb1020 said:


> Hi, This is my first post here and I would like some of your opinions. My 14 GR, Shane, has been fairly healthy most of his life. Last month he went for his checkup, and bloodwork was done, and it showed increased liver and panceatic enzymes. Also BUN up...
> 
> *Shane was having accidents in the house, which he never did before, drinking a lot more, and losing weight. *Vet put him on Flagyl for bowels, and Reglan for Nausea, and told me to stop the vetprofen for his arthritis.
> 
> ...


With what I'm reading here, IMO, it's time. His quality of life is certainly not what it used to be. So maybe dialysis may give him a few more months. BUT, will they be good months? Think of this as your final, unselfish gift. 14 years is a good, long life. I'm sorry.

I made the decision to help my almost-14 y.o. senior to Rainbow Bridge in July 2009. It was hard and I miss her terribly. I know she is young and healthy again running at the Bridge.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I was going to say ask the vet for his advice on what you should do, how the prognosis may look after the treatment...but since your vet doesn't want to steer one way or another, its not that useful...

Just watch how Shane feels/copes with the treatment...since its not expensive, I would be going all for it. If he doesn't get better, or you start seeing that he starts suffering, I think you'd know it would be his time.

14 years a wonderful life...if he can pull out another few, it would be great, but like others have said, it may be time. 

Either way, we're here for you! Sending prayers your way and hoping for positive results from treatment!


----------



## 2StupidDogs (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through with this. I know how tough it is as I am in a similar boat with my 14 year-old. For me, it came down to is she still happy? Is she eating AND does she want to be doing what she likes? Put yourself in his paws, so to speak. They may lose interest in food for a few days, but during that time, is the sparkle gone, too? When I lost my last pup, she gave the signs- no food and wanting to be alone- then I knew it was time. It was the toughest decision ever. Hugs to you and Shane.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My Sabrina was diagnosed with kidney disease when she was 3 and we fought it ferociously for 5 years, much longer than anyone expected. What got her in the end was a cancer on her heart. The vets could have treated that OR the kidney disease, but not both. 

My secret weapon was canned chicken broth, diluted with water, to keep her hydrated and flush her kidneys. The KD food is low-protein. Maybe it would have more appeal with broth poured over it? Or you can make your own low protein dog food. 

Don't let a few bad days make you give up until you're sure you can't have more time together. 

Holding you and Shane in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. I have no advice - only comforting thoughts.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever decision you make you will make out of love for him. Give him anything he wants, and take lots of pictures now in the time you have left, whether that's days or months or longer.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't have any experience with what you are going thru at this time, but I want to add hugs for you and I will be thinking about you. I agree with the others that you seem to know when it is time. I had a lab (Gracie) from 6 wks until she was just shy of 16 yrs old by a couple of days, when on a Friday night she looked at me when I was trying to get her to eat from my hand, as if to say "Mom, I am tired and had enough", we made arrangements the next day. Take care and you will make the right decision.


----------

